# Laptop power supplies????



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

I've seen universal laptop power supplies mentioned for use with HO tracks. They can be had for pretty cheap, so you could start with one or two and work your way up to one per lane at 3-6 amps per lane, in theory. Has anyone actually used these things and, if you did, how did it go?
gordon


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been running one Sony 19.6 volt ,4.1 amp, laptop power supply per lane for two years with no problems. I have in the past encountered a laptop power supply that would shut off when the cars would accelerate from a stop. I think it was a Dell. I guess it tripped the protection, but the Sonys I have now are trouble free.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out this thread for a full discussion:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=311610

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

Everyone, thank you for your input! I took the plunge and dropped $37 on two 15-24 volt, 6 amp laptop power supplies, shipped. If any of you are on the fence about this, as I was, don't even think about it! YES, it makes a difference. The center wire is + and the outer wire is -. If you are going to use the original orange plugs from the wall warts(just cut them off, you're not going back) the - goes to the ridged wire(big side of the direction triangle) and the + goes to the other one. This gets you into decent power land but I can already see that it leads to a slippery slope of brakes and a full on wiring job! I'm running at 18 volts and everything runs better than it did at 22 volts on the wall warts. Thank you all once again!
Gordon


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Gordon...are you able to adjust the voltage??


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I have not tried this (I've seen it in a Fry's add) 
newegg . com 
Cables Unlimited PWR-LAP-SP11
7 adjustable output voltages DC 15V, 16V, 18V, 19V at 5.5A Max. 20V, 22V, 24V and 
4.5A max


----------



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

Static Addict said:


> Gordon...are you able to adjust the voltage??


Yes, just like post above this, but with somewhat higher amps.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310250922712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
They have more for sale. I'm pondering whether I should get two more.
Gordon


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I got four IBM AC adaptors output 16V 4.5A for free...will they work better than 4 lifelike wall warts...one for each lane...mostly run tyco, lifelikes and soon an M-tech car on a small, but soon to be expanded lifelike track...any help would be greatly appriecated


----------

